# KDS Detailing wet sand black nissan navara



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi guys and girls ,

The reflection shot below is the end result of another wet sand detail carried out by myself a couple of years back :thumb:










zoomed out a little










Right the history behind this detail 

Customer came to me during mid winter for a detail, alloy wheel colour change and some paint work .

The customer asked to have his wheels powder coat in a dark colour (which was taken care of by lepsons next door to me ) , de-chromed de-badged and so on .

First some before shots , i am limted with photos as its only in the last year that i have really started taking hundreds of photos and videos of special cars or special details . 
And last six months decided to buy a SLR camera with the aim of posting on forums , before this date i was using camera phone which some of the shots are on this thread and videos taken using either camera phone or cheap camera gave to me buy a customer .

befores

Bonnet










wing



















doors



















before of the side step , will be painted gloss black










before showing bumper still in chrome , side step original , badges still on and one wheel refurbed in different colour to show customer before changing all of them










Here are some during shots

front grill dimantled ready for prep and re paint










rear bumper, side steps and roof bars removed










I have jumped straight to a couple of finished shots as 2 things did not take photos back then of process and there are much better pics to come .

bodywork finished , rear bumper back on waiting to refit roof bars and side steps










If you have a good look closely at the reflection you will notice the orange peel finish still present of course after multiple stage machine correction .










outside



















The customer came to collect his finished car and while walking around his car to show him what we have done he kept looking at the paint on my own car which has been fully wet sanded .

As seen here :thumb:










A few months had past in the customer came in and out of the workshop a few times ad after seeing other wet sand details he decided to get us to wet sand his car :doublesho

so here goes all over again but this time just the paint .

orange peel before




























during wet sand 2000 grit on the photos .



















and here are the afters :doublesho





































even in this pictures from a distance you can the depth from wet sanding




























more lack of orange peel shots


















































































and the last and my favorite :thumb:










And i video i took , and dont i wished i checked the lens and cleaned it now , you can see the dirt on the lens 

but still a must see :doublesho






Thanks for looking

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## chrisc

brilliant reflections what a job.they are big though done one of these before and you dont realise till you start it.:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

Loving your E46 Kelly.:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981

Another stunning job mate, i remember seeing these pics ages ago on another forum, really big vehicles those and that has to be THE nicest one in the country after your hard graft.

Gav

PS loving the M3 also big M// man myself.


----------



## slrestoration

Some damn fine work there!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ti22

Nice work again Kelly. How did this compare on time to doing the BM's, given that the paint should have been a little softer?!

James


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Gleammachine said:


> Loving your E46 Kelly.:thumb:


Thanks rob :thumb:



Detail Ecosse said:


> Another stunning job mate, i remember seeing these pics ages ago on another forum, really big vehicles those and that has to be THE nicest one in the country after your hard graft.
> 
> Gav
> 
> PS loving the M3 also big M// man myself.


Thanks gav :thumb:

will be fitting a brand new comprehensive supercharger kit from the states for the M3 when i get time ,the kit has been sitting in my workshop for two weeks now all boxed up had a quick look and put it all back in the boxes and does not look like i will be fitiing it anytime soon :devil:

The DME (ecu) has been mapped in the states and sent back ready to go just needs more time to get it done , then i thread of my car will be coming 

kelly


----------



## Auto Detox

A wet sanded Navara that's pretty cool 

Baz


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Ti22 said:


> Nice work again Kelly. How did this compare on time to doing the BM's, given that the paint should have been a little softer?!
> 
> James


Hi James ,

quick one must get back to work :buffer:

A lot softer and of course less paint than BMW's , started with 2000 grit with alot of soap in the water pressed lighter than standard paint .

Used alot less flatting paper too as it was still cutting well after a couple of panels , went with usual 2500 3000 and 4000 grit .

One pass with fast cut plus was enough to jump straight to refining cut , some of this is due to wet sanding for days with very fine cut .

Kelly


----------



## CleanYourCar

Wow, thats stunning! Talk about mirror finish, thats just insane how reflective that black is in the video. Awesome work as always.

This one took my brain a bit to work out what was happening 










Tim


----------



## No_Fear

great e46!


----------



## dw0510

Keep posting more!!


----------



## Jasonlew

i own one of these in white and always thought that the orange peel was due to a bad repair job only to find out recently that it was never in an accident an that it came that way from nissan. :wall: :wall: 

when i get brave enough and confident enough in my skills i will try wet sanding on my own vehicle first.


----------



## -tom-

stunning work looks like a mirror know


----------



## Leemack

OMG :doublesho

Stunning mate - GET THAT SUPERCHARGER ON THAT BLOODY CAR AND POST A VID


----------



## moshinho

omg...wowwww


----------



## mel

Just Stunning........


----------



## DE 1981

kdskeltec said:


> Thanks gav :thumb:
> 
> will be fitting a brand new comprehensive supercharger kit from the states for the M3 when i get time ,the kit has been sitting in my workshop for two weeks now all boxed up had a quick look and put it all back in the boxes and does not look like i will be fitiing it anytime soon :devil:
> 
> The DME (ecu) has been mapped in the states and sent back ready to go just needs more time to get it done , then i thread of my car will be coming
> 
> kelly


OOOff that should see some big power gains, big job to fit?

When im down you can take me out for a spin:thumb:

Gav


----------



## Rascal_69

Reading your threads has just made me order some wet sanding goodies.
Your work is just Amazing.
I couldnt get 4000 grit paper tho so just ordered 2500 & 3000.
Will be my 1st time wet sanding and am going to be going it on my new 59 plate corsa i just bought last week with under 200 miles on it - Orange peel is shocking 
Hopefully i will not mess it up.
Look forward to reading more of ur threads.

And...... Your m3 is Amazing!!! Must be 1 of the best examples in the uk!

Take care.


----------



## Dan Carter

Gleammachine said:


> Loving your E46 Kelly.:thumb:


As above the nicest m3 I have ever seen, great work aswell:thumb:


----------



## PLuKE

Thats not even funny how much reflection there is in the paint!, Thats just mad!!!. Looked like a tinted mirror. All credit to you on the job.

Out of interest how much does wet sanding cost, I know it depends on the bodywork to start with, But say with a small car Ibiza/Polo.

Luke


----------



## StuaR32t

Holly!! That thing looks ace all murdered out..especially after you've worked your magic:thumb:

M3 looks awsome!!:doublesho love that blue...look forward to your write up on that!


Stu.


----------



## Swell.gr

very nice work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Franco50

Stunning job, both on your BM and the Nissan. Obviously you have this wet sanding process down to a fine art but it must take some guts to attempt that sort of thing for the first time. I'd have sleepless nights thinking about the possible consequences.


----------



## Guest

That is amazing. The clarity and depth of the reflections are incredible. Awesome work! :thumb:

It's interesting how the Nivara looks reflective and your M3 looks liquid and shimmery. Probably down to curves on the beemer. Both are stunning, however.


----------



## minimadgriff

your work is amazing Kelly. 

do you still hear from Marcus at all?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Guys thanks for comments on my car , was going to wait until a thread on the M3 but here are some videos to tease you with .

I will video the car with my new camera equipment as this was sometime ago with an ok camera but does not do it justice . 
You can see the camera had trouble keeping up with the movement in the lighting condtions

Outside of car in natural light






Another in darker light showing engine and interior






Thanks again Kelly


----------



## Phil H

excellent work! any more photos of your M3?


----------



## ntynan528

love the m3 the navara looks great to


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

the_knight said:


> OMG :doublesho
> 
> Stunning mate - GET THAT SUPERCHARGER ON THAT BLOODY CAR AND POST A VID


I WILL DO ASAP :thumb:

trust me i wont to get it fitted and go for a drive :driver:
but must deal with customers cars first :thumb:



Detail Ecosse said:


> OOOff that should see some big power gains, big job to fit?
> 
> When im down you can take me out for a spin:thumb:
> 
> Gav


Anywhere between 570-600 bhp on superplus fuel ,

take you out for a spin ????? only if its dry and sunny 



Rascal_69 said:


> Reading your threads has just made me order some wet sanding goodies.
> Your work is just Amazing.
> I couldnt get 4000 grit paper tho so just ordered 2500 & 3000.
> Will be my 1st time wet sanding and am going to be going it on my new 59 plate corsa i just bought last week with under 200 miles on it - Orange peel is shocking
> Hopefully i will not mess it up.
> Look forward to reading more of ur threads.
> 
> And...... Your m3 is Amazing!!! Must be 1 of the best examples in the uk!
> 
> Take care.


Sorry should of posted 4000 grit is made by mirka

found here in 2 sizes

http://kentpaint.co.uk/acatalog/Abralon.html

Be carefull i would really not reconmend wet sanding without alot of practice on scrap panels, and paint depth readings before hand on your car .

I had the perfect set up to learn wet sanding , i would not just jump in with some training etc .

Took over 4 years to get the M3 where it is today and still changing parts :thumb:



Dan Carter said:


> As above the nicest m3 I have ever seen, great work aswell:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



StuaR32t said:


> Holly!! That thing looks ace all murdered out..especially after you've worked your magic:thumb:
> 
> M3 looks awsome!!:doublesho love that blue...look forward to your write up on that!
> 
> Stu.


Thats a new saying to me am i showing my age :lol:

Will do long write up one day 



Franco50 said:


> Stunning job, both on your BM and the Nissan. Obviously you have this wet sanding process down to a fine art but it must take some guts to attempt that sort of thing for the first time. I'd have sleepless nights thinking about the possible consequences.


Funny thing is i did not have sleepless nights , all started when helpping out in my dads bodyshop , mainly watching the body tech guys using very fine sand paper to remove tiny bits of fluf , dust and slicones from the paint surface after repaint then machine polishing the paint .

I can still remember looking very close at these small wet sanded areas and noticing that the finish was flatter and clearer . 
Thats where it all started for me , had many a lively chat between body guys and me about i am going to wet sand my car fully . 
They laughed and said i am nuts and never do it .

So during the repaint of one of my first cars we apllied a couple of extra coats of top coat to allow for the sanding process .

Took me around a month to finish (wet sanding and machine polish) due to the fact i worked very slowly the whole process checking through out . :doublesho

From then on all of my cars have been wet sanded well the ones which were worth it .

I still get the guy who first showed me the basics of wet sanding nearly 20 years ago come into my workshop , he was in last week for a MOT next door and laughed you still bldy wet sanding cars .

He left the trade years ago and now works with british rail .



Phisp said:


> That is amazing. The clarity and depth of the reflections are incredible. Awesome work! :thumb:
> 
> It's interesting how the Nivara looks reflective and your M3 looks liquid and shimmery. Probably down to curves on the beemer. Both are stunning, however.


Most of that is down to colour pigment , solid black when wet sanded will have unreal depth and a chrome mirror look at shallow angles , where as light colours like my car wont be so as impressive for depth and will look wetter (liquid as you say) i have wet sand a silver mondeo for a member on here and that had less of an effect than on dark and just looks very wet and silvery .

Look at a clean black coloured panel square on and you can see your reflection very well . do the same in white , yellow and silver and there is very little reflection compared to black and dark blues .

i turned away a M3 in yellow for wet sand and kept saying it wont give the effect you are after , its the wrong colour and a proper machine correction is as far as i would go

If i do get a Van it would be repainted in solid black then sanded silly by myself , just think of those large flat panels with perfect flat paint



minimadgriff said:


> your work is amazing Kelly.
> 
> do you still hear from Marcus at all?


Not much now he has changed his job again


----------



## Summit Detailing

nice results there

quite liked the 'matt' look though


----------



## minimadgriff

kdskeltec said:


> Not much now he has changed his job again


:lol: I lost touch with him as I left Beadles not long after he did.


----------



## spursfan

you sure that van does not have a miror in front of it:lol:
Seriously though, it looks B****y brilliant:thumb:


----------



## Ashtra

absolutely superb mate


----------



## Reds

Not bad Kelly

I've been waiting ages for you to post this up after seeing it on your own site. It's nice hearing /reading some of the comments of the guys and girls here.

The post should have come with some sort of disclaimer warning people of the problems that can occur with wetsanding when you don't have 20+ years of experience and the correct tools for the job.

:speechles Where's that Mirka catalog? :lol:


----------



## Offyourmarks

behold - a true craftsman! amazing skill kelly mate

ps - from the last thread, yeah got the scissor lift sorted mate. Thanks for that, wouldnt be without it


----------



## dooka

Just out of curiosity, how come you still wet sand rather than dry sand.. Is there some reason that I am missing, like, helps get the grit etc of the vehicle..

I know most body shops now dry sand, but I think this is down to time..

I still wet sand, but I do like this new dry sanding malarkey..


----------



## kenny-c

Love your threads and cant believe the finish you achieve - would like to see a full write up of different process/stages/grits you use to achieve the end results. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Offyourmarks said:


> behold - a true craftsman! amazing skill kelly mate
> 
> ps - from the last thread, yeah got the scissor lift sorted mate. Thanks for that, wouldnt be without it


Thanks mate and glad i could be of some help :thumb:



qstix said:


> Just out of curiosity, how come you still wet sand rather than dry sand.. Is there some reason that I am missing, like, helps get the grit etc of the vehicle..
> 
> I know most body shops now dry sand, but I think this is down to time..
> 
> I still wet sand, but I do like this new dry sanding malarkey..


I think you have the whole sanding thing a little mixed up 

Sanding down paint in prep for primer coat , or even sanding down filler / stopper can and is done dry with the use of DA machines and sometimes sanding blocks which are connected to extraction machines to remove the dust . The sand paper for this equipment comes with holes punch in the paper that line up with the extraction holes in the actual DA and sanding block . 
This process is with grades such as 180 / 320 / 600 grit etc . 
The sand paper is designed to be used dry and does not clog to quickly due to the rough coarse grade and extraction . 
The other reason for sanding dry and not wet with such process is , if sanded wet using some primers and base coats is the water could get trapped in the materails and if not fully dry before top coats and oven baking can cause all sorts of problems .

Wet sanding is done on a much finer scale with grades starting at 1500 and upwards . 
the paper is designed to be used wet (i always use a small amount of soap with water) for 2 reasons it keeps the paper from clogging too quickly , and if done dry YOU will score the paint while sanding and not microscopicly cut the paint in a uniform and even form .

When sanding dry on primer and filler on the coarsest grades you are trying to knock down millimeters of material

When wet sanding on top coats on the coarsest grades 1500 grit but normally 2000 grit you are trying to knock down microns of material .

2 completely different ball games :thumb:

Wet sanding is done with just as much if not more with feel and sound than sight (which is why i always hand wet sand as much as possible) , only practice will really help with the way forward on wet sanding .

You can hear and fill the slightest piece of grit while wet sanding using just your palm and fingers , where as with DA it is very easy to marr the paint if any dirt is trapped under the sanding disc and you would not be able to feel it , also with a DA machine you will remove the orange peel more uneven than with the correct technique using just your hand or thin sanding block , a flat 5 or 6 inch sanding machine will never be able to follow contours like your trained hand can :thumb:

HTH

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dooka

Not getting mixed up, I use 3M 260l hookit discs (1500 grit, which I think works out about 3000 grit W&D). Ive been using these for a while..

I understand what you are saying when it comes to dry paper at say 320 grit for sanding down filler, although I used to use lead ( classically trained panel beater, you know, take a flat sheet of steel and form it on rollers, stretchers ect)..

Like you, I always used to use wet and dry, but a friend of mine at a porsche body shop got me onto these 3M discs..

I totally agree with you regarding working with your hands for noise and grit particals etc..

Ileft the motor trade about 10 years ago, so I'm still only really au fait with the old school methods, but did like these 3M discs..

Please don't think that I'm trying to tell you howe to suck eggs, as your finish has to be the best I have ever seen, just throwing a question into the mix..


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

qstix said:


> Not getting mixed up, I use 3M 260l hookit discs (1500 grit, which I think works out about 3000 grit W&D). Ive been using these for a while..
> 
> I understand what you are saying when it comes to dry paper at say 320 grit for sanding down filler, although I used to use lead ( classically trained panel beater, you know, take a flat sheet of steel and form it on rollers, stretchers ect)..
> 
> Like you, I always used to use wet and dry, but a friend of mine at a porsche body shop got me onto these 3M discs..
> 
> I totally agree with you regarding working with your hands for noise and grit particals etc..
> 
> Ileft the motor trade about 10 years ago, so I'm still only really au fait with the old school methods, but did like these 3M discs..
> 
> Please don't think that I'm trying to tell you howe to suck eggs, as your finish has to be the best I have ever seen, just throwing a question into the mix..


No problems mate :thumb:

I used the hook it system on the M3 "ultimate wet sand thread" with water still thou , this was used to knock down the bulk of the orange peel , then refined sanding by hand for next grades . 
I do use the 3m sponge backing on the mirka DA thou , not sanding disk straight onto machine's hard backing .

Here is the link for other members ,

http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/...raining-Resources/Best_Practices/Panel-Small/

3m's website is a headache thou trying to find the product your after .

I would say after using the hook it system that 1500 grit cuts for harder than megs 3000 grit paper .

When i compare the mirka wet sanding discs to the 3m wet sanding hook it discs the 3m like for like is far more aggresive than mirka.

I use 3m hook it disks 1000 , 1200 , 1500 ,
3m wet and dry paper for 1200 , 1500 , 2000 
mirka abralon disks 77mm and 150 mm in 1000, 2000 and 4000 
Meguiars unigrit wet sanding paper 2500 and 3000

mirka's website :thumb:

http://www.mirka.com/abralon_automotive?mid=35055225-C075-4EB9-91F8-1AD3BA1450BB&

for megs paper

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polishing-accessories/cat_15.html

and not looked yet but think polish bliss keep most wet sanding paper too

Hope this covers most things

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Jason2002

kdskeltec said:


> Most of that is down to colour pigment , solid black when wet sanded will have unreal depth and a chrome mirror look at shallow angles , where as light colours like my car wont be so as impressive for depth and will look wetter (liquid as you say) i have wet sand a silver mondeo for a member on here and that had less of an effect than on dark and just looks very wet and silvery .


I spoke to Kelly tonight to see if he'd mind if I could put some pictures of my car on this thread. Here is my Mondeo that was wet sanded by Kelly, even though it is silver you get some excellent reflections.


----------



## cosmo

WOW.................. That Nirvana is amazing :doublesho


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Sheer porn. Looks great Kelly.


----------



## dooka

few, thought you might of thought I was trying to be difficult..

You're right about 3Ms site, chuffing nightmare to use..

The only problem is Kelly, you are going to make me spend even more money, and time, to try and achieve your level of finish, God I hate being a perfectionist ..

Keep up the fantastic work, I don't know how far your reputation goes, but I would be very surprised if you don't become the next Mr Dalton, traveling all over the world, spreading what can only be described as your amazing talents..

And that Mondeo above, that is talent to get silver looking like that ..


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Jason2002 said:


> I spoke to Kelly tonight to see if he'd mind if I could put some pictures of my car on this thread. Here is my Mondeo that was wet sanded by Kelly, even though it is silver you get some excellent reflections.


Here as seen in these 2 photos above is an example of wet sanding most of the orange peel but not all detail . You can just make out the orange peel is still present but vastly reduced form factory .

This leaves scope for machine correction in the future and keeps the overall cost and time down , and it would not be greater finish if went any more on such a colour .

Here are a couple of pictures to tie up what i said about reflection and depth differences when wet sanding

Notice the car looks wet (shimery as sais by DW member) , but no depth compared to dark colours



















This pic was taken at dusk and shows the wetness to the paint










Another reflection shot












qstix said:


> few, thought you might of thought I was trying to be difficult..
> 
> You're right about 3Ms site, chuffing nightmare to use..
> 
> The only problem is Kelly, you are going to make me spend even more money, and time, to try and achieve your level of finish, God I hate being a perfectionist ..
> 
> Keep up the fantastic work, I don't know how far your reputation goes, but I would be very surprised if you don't become the next Mr Dalton, traveling all over the world, spreading what can only be described as your amazing talents..
> 
> And that Mondeo above, that is talent to get silver looking like that ..


Thanks Mate :thumb:

Dont say that name :lol: worms and can comes to mind 

Kelly


----------



## Trig

The reflections on that Navara are just something else.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

When i look at this it reminds me why i bought a Black Transporter Van. I started wetsanding the tailgate of the van but never finished the sides.

I am having to stop myself from setting time aside to do it now as the pictures you show remind me of what a wet sanded paint looks like.

Keep up the great work mate as this is what i like. I will try and find a picture of my van tailgate.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Ultimate Shine said:


> When i look at this it reminds me why i bought a Black Transporter Van. I started wetsanding the tailgate of the van but never finished the sides.
> 
> I am having to stop myself from setting time aside to do it now as the pictures you show remind me of what a wet sanded paint looks like.
> 
> Keep up the great work mate as this is what i like. I will try and find a picture of my van tailgate.


Please post when you find :thumb:

Thats the van i would go for if i used a van

kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Here are some more wet sand shots on a black from many years back , only got a few so no point starting a new thread :thumb:

before










during










after





































Looking at the during picture i can see why i tape the panel gaps now to stop the mess entering all those nightmare to get to gaps 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## adam87

Simply Stunning


----------



## Ultimate Shine

I took a picture today of the back of the van,


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Ultimate Shine said:


> I took a picture today of the back of the van,


Thanks top picture

Now i am liking that alot :thumb:

I NEED a black van for myself and wet sand the whole thing :buffer:

Is that snow on the floor in the reflection i can see ?

kelly


----------



## liammc

the reflection on that navara is amazing


----------



## Ultimate Shine

kdskeltec said:


> Is that snow on the floor in the reflection i can see ?


Snow Foam


----------



## tracer

first two pics are awesome


----------



## Ryan Hughes

that is a serious finish, looks amazing. the depth of it is amazing.


----------



## dazzlers82

very nice kelly i see your bm when i was at lepsoms a few months back an never new there was a detailers so close to me :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Ultimate Shine said:


> Snow Foam


Should of guessed really thought scotland early winter maybe real snow :thumb:



dazzlers82 said:


> very nice kelly i see your bm when i was at lepsoms a few months back an never new there was a detailers so close to me :thumb:


Should of popped in 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dazzlers82

kdskeltec said:


> Should of guessed really thought scotland early winter maybe real snow :thumb:
> 
> Should of popped in
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


i may do that at some point :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

nice work, looking better than new.


----------



## dcrc

wouldn't wet-sanding remove much clear coat from the factory paint?

After the process, do one still have enough clear for future polishing?


----------



## wafik

I love the work KDS do....speacially the wet sanding. I definatly want to take my m3 to you guys in the summer to be wetsanded....i seen 2 m3s you did and they look amazing!!!


----------



## scooby73

Fantastic!:thumb:

Your M3 is stunning too!:argie:


----------



## RandomlySet

nice work there kelly!


----------



## russ9898

Wow. The navara and Mondeo look really impressive


----------



## Nick_S

That reflection shot is absolutely mental!!


----------



## Misha

wow. what a difference, im sure customer was shocked. im gona be wetsanding my hood to get rock chips fixed. maybe whole car part by part


----------



## Jesse74

Damn, that looks nice Kelly!


----------



## ALANSHR

Another great job and some lovely mods, makes it quite a cool motor imo, well done.


----------



## magpieV6

flippin eck!! That is one hell of a great finish!


----------



## MIKEYBMW1

Awesome Mate ,I have a 09 Navara and some lowlife has keyed it from the front wing to the back panel ,can I get this out without a repaint ? when I go over it with my nail you can't really feel the scratch but it looks greyish so not sure if it will polish out I do have a da but never used one .


----------



## Mad Stuntman

Love reading this post. Just shows what can be done with time and efforet. Excelent work KDS. Im inspired to try out wet sanding. :thumb:


----------



## shabba

swweeeeeeeeeeet!! just amazing mate!
you rock'ed the navara


----------



## scottgm

Wanted rid of the chrome... the whole car looks chrome now lol.

Great Job.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

scottgm said:


> Wanted rid of the chrome... the whole car looks chrome now lol.
> 
> Great Job.


yep see your point :lol:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## rankins

superb job mate, navara looks mint all blacked up


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

rankins said:


> superb job mate, navara looks mint all blacked up


Thanks :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Miguel LeMans

Nunca vi uma pintura brilhar e ter um reflexo desses!!!!! Um verdadeiro espelho!!! Muito Bom!!!!

Parabens!!!!!
-------------------------------------------------------
I've never seen a painting with that reflection!!! A true mirror!!! Very Good!!!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Senninha

Kelly,

Is this process limited to solid paint finishes only? MIne has a pearl metallic finish so interested to know if this level of finish could be achieved please?

regards, Paul


----------



## CraigQQ

Senninha said:


> Kelly,
> 
> Is this process limited to solid paint finishes only? MIne has a pearl metallic finish so interested to know if this level of finish could be achieved please?
> 
> regards, Paul


pretty sure this car isn't solid black.
i think its the same colour as mine, Nissan Pearl Black.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Senninha said:


> Kelly,
> 
> Is this process limited to solid paint finishes only? MIne has a pearl metallic finish so interested to know if this level of finish could be achieved please?
> 
> regards, Paul


can been done to any colour including solid / clear coated / metallic / pearl ,

i have done many blacks and dark blue/blacks (bmw carbon black / jerez black metallic pearl) equally done white / light and dark blues / red / metallic greys etc .

More threads in the future of all these cars , busy of late working on new website / training courses / installing spray booth as once again KDS is going to be painting cars after not being able to find quality decent bodyshop , repainted a car this week which will be wet sanded down to best possible finish , so the future means all work can be completed in house .

There is a new addition to KDS a painter / body repair guy (paul) that used to work with me for my dads accident repair shop many years ago , and knows how fussy i am and what KDS customers want :thumb: , in fact he has painted a few of my show cars with me in the past , so very pleased to have him working with in KDS .

Actually Paul helped me wet sand the nissan in this thread so to complete the process with in a week , so his detailing skills are all ready up there too :buffer:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## bluesmartie

Abolutely stunning mate - what is the cost for this type of job?


----------



## Guest

Wow ! 
As a Pathfinder owner in the same paint I was very interested in this. You have made a fantastic job of what is some pretty poor paint by Nissan..
Love the painted grille ! I'm stripping mine down to copy it 
Also a change to see the std wheels painted rather than the blingy 22" rims these attract.

:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

bluesmartie said:


> Abolutely stunning mate - what is the cost for this type of job?


anything from £1000 - £4000 , depends greatly on the amount of orange peel removal from part removal to full removal



JasonE said:


> Wow !
> As a Pathfinder owner in the same paint I was very interested in this. You have made a fantastic job of what is some pretty poor paint by Nissan..
> Love the painted grille ! I'm stripping mine down to copy it
> Also a change to see the std wheels painted rather than the blingy 22" rims these attract.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks , turned out good just using standard parts re-painted i thought

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## NoobWash

That is an amazing job! I'd love to see that done to my solid white Berlingo 

Lou


----------



## Guest

Both cars have the finest finish i've ever seen on a vehicle! Great work!


----------



## Ashtra

that reflection shot baffeled me at the start. absolutely amazing.


----------



## lee36

my black navara could do with this!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Many more cars could benifit from it not just the odd nissan truck.

All thou the large flat panels make the out come just that little more wow:doublesho

my latest wet sand project.



kelly


----------



## Ultra

Epic thread revival


----------



## Luxige

Brilliant work as always!!!!


----------



## Dan Clark

Flippin' heck that is insane. Great work.


----------



## Capital HF

I really want my new Caddy wet sanded as its quite orange peely, shame you the other end of the country


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Capital HF said:


> I really want my new Caddy wet sanded as its quite orange peely, shame you the other end of the country


I guess you mean like this





Regards kelly


----------



## rottenapple

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I guess you mean like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards kelly


Tease lol 👍


----------



## lee36

I want my naves like this....knowing my luck within a day there'd be bird poop on it and some **** would of scratched it...amazing job.


----------



## Capital HF

Kelly @ KDS said:


> I guess you mean like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards kelly


Yeah like that but Grey 😝


----------



## 20vKarlos

:doublesho Oh man ! that caddy!:doublesho:thumb:


----------

